# Acoustic Solutions DVD Recorder



## vampyreholic (Sep 26, 2008)

It plays DVD's, you can watch TV, but for some reason it won't record. All you get is Record error, the disk is full, even on a brand new disk. Does anyone know what the problem is?


----------

